# My ENT Promo Results



## jm2019 (Jan 28, 2019)

I've benefited greatly from others sharing their promo stats, so here's mine for the curious:

I signed up about 8 days ago and got yesterday (Monday, 29 June 2020) as the promo date. Cost me $50 for the $0.99 book price.

*Context*: I have a 4-book series in a genre that's not among the most popular. The books are $4.99 each (the last one is $5.99), and I promoted the second book in the series. Because of how the series is designed, each book can be read as a standalone, and Book 2 can be read either after or before Book 1 without any issues.

*Results*:* I'm very pleased!* There were both direct sales and some sell-throughs already - it appears I made about 50-55 sales due to ENT on day 1. I don't know if there will be any tail. But seeing from my general trend that many of my readers are going ahead and buying the series, I'm hoping for good sell-throughs + KU reads eventually. I tend to watch my costs on a daily basis, and even with the $50 + my annualized fixed daily cost, I ended the day with a clear meaningful profit (because of the sell-throughs. not much you can do with a $0.33 royalty on a $0.99 book), which, to me, is fantastic. Even if a small % of the rest convert to sell-throughs, it's still a big win. I also rose to #2 and #5 on two Amazon categories.

*How the KDP dashboard updated*: From some previous posts, I thought I'd have to wait until close to end-of-day to see results, but I started seeing my KDP dashboard move from 11 AM, and it climbed steadily throughout the day. I saw no particular spike (I checked maybe once every hour or two hours).

I rarely do promos and don't do free ones. But ENT is one I will return time-to-time. Happy to answer any q's.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Excellent results! I've only ever used ENT for free, not paid, but they always delivered results on a par with Freebooksy, and better than most of the other promo sites.

Glad to hear they still work, I've not used them for a year or more.


----------



## I am a unicorn (Jun 19, 2019)

jm2019 said:


> I've benefited greatly from others sharing their promo stats, so here's mine for the curious:
> 
> I signed up about 8 days ago and got yesterday (Monday, 29 June 2020) as the promo date. Cost me $50 for the $0.99 book price.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at doing a 99c promo in August with them and wondered how the paid promos turn out. I did a free promo last year and had over 1,000 downloads from that! I don't expect anything even close with a 99c one, but it's good to know they still deliver at an actual price point! Did you do a "Book of the Day" or just a regular feature?


----------



## jm2019 (Jan 28, 2019)

@Thanks Gareth. Maybe at some point in the future I will try a free deal, but I have this strange internal resistance... so we'll see 

@Unicorn - I did the regular daily feature. 1,000 downloads is impressive! Did you see a meaningful sell-through that justified the promo?


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

jm2019 said:


> @Thanks Gareth. Maybe at some point in the future I will try a free deal, but I have this strange internal resistance... so we'll see
> 
> @Unicorn - I did the regular daily feature. 1,000 downloads is impressive! Did you see a meaningful sell-through that justified the promo?


Just re-read and saw that you have a 4 book series. I think a free deal might work out very very well for you.

A free promo on my first in series, between ENT, Bookbarbarian, Freebooksy and a plethora of smaller sites, netted me about 5k downloads over several days. My income went from £100ish a month to high hundreds, peaking at about £1000 for one month in particular. If life hadn't caused me to stop churning out sequels shortly after, I'm sure it would have continued to rise as I rode the wave. C'est la vie, however.

Free promos seem counter-intuitive, but if you have a series with good sell-through, they can work nicely.

Hoping with my Bookbub coming up, now I've plenty more sequels, and more on the way, I'll be able to get back up there and ride that wave properly this time.


----------



## I am a unicorn (Jun 19, 2019)

jm2019 said:


> @Thanks Gareth. Maybe at some point in the future I will try a free deal, but I have this strange internal resistance... so we'll see
> 
> @Unicorn - I did the regular daily feature. 1,000 downloads is impressive! Did you see a meaningful sell-through that justified the promo?


I did! It was my first time seeing solid read-through on KU because I ran the promo when I launched my third novel! I sold some books too, but I really only aim for KU page reads because my whole series is in there and people tend to binge once they start. I'm excited to run another one with ENT!


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  I always like to see ad results!


----------



## jm2019 (Jan 28, 2019)

@I am - that's nice! I guess I need to rethink my "no free" attitude. I need to work out the economics of it because the first in my series does pretty well on just ad spend.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Excellent news. I love hearing about these promos


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

Congrats jm2019! ENT is awesome. With a series, you should see a nice tail.


----------



## HobieYak (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree about how good ENT are. I've just completed a promo (see my post _Promotion Results - Bookbub Dilemma_) and ENT was far and away the most effective of the sites I used.


----------

